# Good looking new Mundano



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Very nice. Probably very good to drive and well eqipped for the price. But I probably still wouldn't have one.




























More HERE


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I get the feeling the Ford designers stared *really hard* at the Aston Martin range before they designed that.

Not a bad thing though. It's definitely a good looking car.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Good looking car... Rear quarter reminds me of the A5 Sportback and A7 styling


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Definitely more than a touch of Aston/New Jag about it. Not a bad rep-mobile.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phope said:


> Good looking car... Rear quarter reminds me of the A5 Sportback and A7 styling


Totally.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

ford  i like the back alot, tiny bit like reventon lambo


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Does look good & defo knocks the Cavalier into a hat (can't recall what GM's equiv is called now  )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Does look good & defo knocks the Cavalier into a hat (can't recall what GM's equiv is called now  )


Insignia :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Does look good & defo knocks the Cavalier into a hat (can't recall what GM's equiv is called now  )
> ...


That's the fella :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Does look good & defo knocks the Cavalier into a hat (can't recall what GM's equiv is called now  )
> ...


And the Vectra before that defo showing your age with the Caviler not that I can talk My first car was a Viva :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My first car was a Cavalier.










Burgundy - a good colour for a car in the 70s.

Not so good when I bought it in 1990 though. :roll:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

That new Mondeo's lovely, looks great inside too 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

In fairness, the last one looked pretty tidy too. Saw an estate version a while back with a subtle body kit on it and it looked really good.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ford rip off the front of an Aston, and Renault do the rear:









Of course it looks good, but it's not very original.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Christ some of you are so ignorant sometimes. Ford own 20% of Aston. Most of the aston's designs come from ford. Ford build most of astons engines.

So with lots of gizmos and not a bad looking car better than most of boring audi range other than the TT obviously why is there reason to not have one? Don't knock it until you try it! :roll:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Christ some of you are so ignorant sometimes. Ford own 20% of Aston. Most of the aston's designs come from ford. Ford build most of astons engines.
> 
> So with lots of gizmos and not a bad looking car better than most of boring audi range other than the TT obviously why is there reason to not have one? Don't knock it until you try it! :roll:


 :lol: Ford don't build or develop any of Astons Engine's and never have. They have been known to use some Ford switch gear and electrics and Volvo Sat Nav but thats about it

I also don't recall any of the recent Aston's being designed by anyone who's designed any recent Ford's so I think it is a bit of a stolen Idea on their part, not that its a bad thing the new Mondeo looks great


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Christ some of you are so ignorant sometimes. Ford own 20% of Aston. Most of the aston's designs come from ford. Ford build most of astons engines.
> 
> So with lots of gizmos and not a bad looking car better than most of boring audi range other than the TT obviously why is there reason to not have one? Don't knock it until you try it! :roll:


I am sorry to say it, but you are completely wrong.

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ford have owned aston martin outright until recently and all it's most recent products were designed by ford!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aston_Martin :-*


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Christ some of you are so ignorant sometimes. Ford own 20% of Aston. Most of the aston's designs come from ford. Ford build most of astons engines.
> 
> So with lots of gizmos and not a bad looking car better than most of boring audi range other than the TT obviously why is there reason to not have one? Don't knock it until you try it! :roll:


What are you on about? You've got no evidence that any of the new Mondeo designers ever worked on an Aston (although, amusingly, the Chief Designer was quoted as saying "I don't see it myself" when asked about the similarities). Even if they did, that doesn't mean that from now on, we shouldn't be surprised when a Ford looks a bit like an Aston.

On top of that, people weren't knocking it. They were saying it looked a bit like an Aston front end and that was a good thing because it's a good looking car.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm beginning to think Aston Martins look like Toyotas myself


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm beginning to think Aston Martins look like Toyotas myself


Can't see it myself :roll: :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Ford have owned aston martin outright until recently and all it's most recent products were designed by ford!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aston_Martin :-*


Utter rubbish, As said Ford have never designed anything for Aston Martin aside from a few electrical bits. The Engines etc were fully designed at Aston's Gaydon plant which is nothing to do with Ford :roll:

Companies can be owned people/organisation who take no involvement in them you know :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The engines were/are built at the Ford engine plant in Cologne however - albeit in a specialist separate part of the main plant

I think they are still built there.


----------

